# How to Loosen Power Steering Belt VG30E?



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

1995 XE, auto, air VG30E with 302 000 KM.

How do I adjust the power steering pump belt tension?

The Haynes service manual says something about loosen the pivot bolt and then adjusting bolt and shows a graphic. I see one like it under alternator but nothing like that near or on the PS pump?! 

The PS pump is attached to a black bracket and I have removed the bolt at the bottom of it. There is no room for a socket to remove the top socket. 

Any suggestions?

I am replacing all 3 belts and idler pulley at the top. The top pulley (which I took off) has seized badly the even has holes in it. 

Thanks!
Rice

Top View:









Bottom View:


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

You have to line up the hole in the pulley with one of the bolts to loosen it. Then there is an adjuster bolt with a jam bolt just like on the alt, but it is way more hidden. From what I remember. You should be able to get everything with a normal length 3/8 ratchet, short extension, and 12mm + 14mm sockets. Oh and the adjuster is on the left side just behind the pump and below where it is hard to see.

I just put in new low pressure lines on my PS, did the valve cover gaskets, plus oil pan gaskets, and put in a new upgraded ACT clutch, but it's been a while since I've done belts and after all that work I'm not doing them until one starts yelling at me. LOL


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot tomorrow or weekend.



Crf450r420 said:


> You have to line up the hole in the pulley with one of the bolts to loosen it. Then there is an adjuster bolt with a jam bolt just like on the alt, but it is way more hidden. From what I remember. You should be able to get everything with a normal length 3/8 ratchet, short extension, and 12mm + 14mm sockets. Oh and the adjuster is on the left side just behind the pump and below where it is hard to see.
> 
> I just put in new low pressure lines on my PS, did the valve cover gaskets, plus oil pan gaskets, and put in a new upgraded ACT clutch, but it's been a while since I've done belts and after all that work I'm not doing them until one starts yelling at me. LOL


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, it took a whole afternoon but I managed to loosen the tensions to get all the belts off and new ones put back on. 

A/C belt the easiest to remove and put back on. 
P/S belt required super human strength to get on.
Alt belt was impossible, I had to remove the alternator to get it back on. Not sure how I was able to get it off.

I don't think it should have took that long. What did do wrong? 
I was totally exhausted, bruised, dirty and cut.

Thanks
Rice


----------

